# '67 GTO TH400 Hurst Shifter Adjustment



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Pushed forward it does not get into park. Going into reverse and drive the handle is about 1/2" too far forward. It seems the cable should be extended that much. I see no option of adjusting this. How does one fix this? Might I have an incorrect cable mount on the transmission?

I found this. http://www.gtoforum.com/f122/how-adjust-hurst-shifter-101721/ 

And this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f122/his-hers-shifter-cable-issue-118745/


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Andrew, did you check out this one? Looking at the schematics should give you some idea about the cable mount correctness. Hope this is helpful.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/hurst-dual-gate-his-hers-schematic-84090/

Hopefully others with more experience with these will chime in soon.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks. I figured I might have the wrong cable, or bracket or transmission lever. Don't know which so I slotted the bracket to allow adjustment and it works good now.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good, glad things are working well now. Slotting the cable bracket was a good plan.


----------

